# Bumped off !?



## t_mclellan (Oct 24, 2009)

Anyone else have trouble getting automatically logged off of this site?
I get bumped almost every time I change a page.
I logged in 3 times to make this post.
This only happens to me on this site.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 24, 2009)

I stay logged on even when I am not posting, so I'm thinking it's your computer somehow...


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't have a bit of problem staying on the site. In fact, I never get bumped off the internet at all! We have our bird club meetings online with members from all over the U.S. participating, and sometimes they get bumped off the chat we're using, but me? never! Could it be your browser? What browser do you use? I'll bet Josh has the answer for you. I'll pm him with this post to be sure he sees it.

Yvonne


----------



## t_mclellan (Oct 24, 2009)

I just had to log in 4 times to post a reply! 
I only get bumped IN this site not off the internet.
It was that way when I first joined (Hence no posts for a long time)
then it was fine. 
Like I said its while I'm in this site. I'm still on the net just logged off this site almost every time I click a thread or forum.
I'll figure it out someday.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2009)

I forwarded your post to the forum owner, Josh, but he's probably *BUSY GETTING THE CALENDAR VOTING READY* (HINT HINT), so it might be a while before he contacts you.

Yvonne


----------



## Rhyno47 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank God its not just me! I use Firefox and it saves passwords and such but Ive had to log on every time I get back online.


----------



## t_mclellan (Oct 24, 2009)

I have to log back in between pages on this site only!
Tonight it seems to be fine though.
But the night is young!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't get bumped.


----------



## t_mclellan (Oct 25, 2009)

Going on the 2nd day without getting bumped!
Me thinks the site elves are working on my problem.
Many thanks!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Oct 25, 2009)

I have never had any issues with getting bumped, only when posting a reply it gets stuck, I hit back and ok.


----------



## bettinge (Oct 25, 2009)

I never get bumped off, and I NEVER need to sign back in!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 25, 2009)

emysemys said:


> ... Josh, but he's probably *BUSY GETTING THE CALENDAR VOTING READY* (HINT HINT), so it might be a while before he contacts you.
> 
> Yvonne



Oh, yeah! Waiting with baited breath, here....


----------



## Josh (Oct 26, 2009)

My suggestion would be to clear your browser history and cookies and try logging in again. This issue is with your browser/computer...


----------



## dmmj (Oct 26, 2009)

Sure always blame the computer. Do you work for tech support? lol


----------



## t_mclellan (Oct 27, 2009)

Did anyone see my comment about the elves?
The problem lasted 3 days this time & I thought YOU fixed it Josh.
Now that I know you had nothing to do with it I'm very depressed.
I'm going to go talk to my tortoises & feel better about the world!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 30, 2009)

Don't get down on yourself, t_, the problem IS the computer itself. Computers are evil, and spend all of their down time plotting to make your life complicated and frustrating.

Seriously, I think some people just have the right touch; a steady hand and confident mind, while others are detected to be subconsciously tentative. Just like with horses, computers sense a novice or a boderline proficient. That is when the machine moves in for the KILL, and bucks you off a web site, or sets up an unintelligible message window full of doublespeak so that you are afraid to push OK or Cancel, because both will lead you to additional complicated messages and you will be stuck in the labyrinth till you want to poke your eyes out, but if you are lucky like me you have a teenager handy and call out in a timorous whine for HELP! And the young cowboy mounts that ornery nag and pushes several buttons--you can almost hear it squeal in resentment, but soon it recognizes a superior intellect at work and surrenders, obediently displaying ONLY the information it's been asked to compute.

Evil, I say!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 31, 2009)

OMG!!!Stephanie...you are a crack up! I'm so laughing at you...or maybe with you


----------



## Isa (Oct 31, 2009)

lol haha very funny Stephanie


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks, but it is true. I've talked to other people who have been abused by computers without provocation...


----------



## terryo (Oct 31, 2009)

Stephanie...I think you should write a book or something. You have a way with words...and I'm still laughing.


----------

